
Stabilizing Couchbase Server 2.0 - DanielRibeiro
http://damienkatz.net/2012/05/stabilizing_couchbase_server_2.html
======
itaborai83
I understand the necessity of writing the couchstore component in C for
performance, but in what ways does it differ from the storage engine? In other
words, why have 2 different things doing apparently the same thing?

I´m curious to see how this cluster aware incremental map/reduce performs in
"web scale" workloads.

Looking forward to see more of this.

p.s.: Is there a roadmap?

